# Classes near Whittier, CA?



## jaydogg72 (Feb 10, 2006)

Anyone know of classes near Whittier, CA?


----------



## jaydogg72 (Feb 27, 2006)

I guess there are no classes within a 12 mile vicinity of Brea or Whittier


----------

